
Could a phone/computer display multiple profiles with just a different password? - fanpuns
The parameter I&#x27;m thinking of specifically would be one username with multiple passwords such that it&#x27;s not obvious to another person that there are multiple accounts.<p>I&#x27;ve been thinking a lot about US border agents and law enforcement generally demanding to have access to people&#x27;s digital devices and though I think it would be great for everyone to take a stand and refuse, it seems like this could mess up your day pretty bad. If you could give a different password that would then show them a generic or empty account so you can be on your way it would probably go a lot smoother. You could also have this dummy account signed in to generic social media accounts if you wanted to go this step.<p>How possible is it to build something like this on different platforms (win&#x2F;mac, android&#x2F;ios)?
======
0942v8653
I would guess that Android would be the easiest, since you can make your own
lock screens and also root it. But I wouldn't know where to start.

There's no specific reason this shouldn't be possible, but it's simply not
implemented in anything I know of.

